# Fish with angelfish?



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

I am getting angelfish and are red wag platies and mollies compatible with the angelfish?


----------



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a question. I know angelfish do best in single species aquariums but I really want some other fish with them. So far it looks like I m going to get cory catfish but do you know any other types? 
Thanks


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

What's the aquarium size? I have 4 in a 75 community and working very well but I'm sure at least a few people would somewhat advise against it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Amy107 (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is a list of schooling fish I think would do well with Angelfish.

Harlequin Rasbora
Black Neon Tetra
Diamond Tetra
Pristella Tetra
Lemon Tetra
Penguin Tera
Congo Tetra


----------



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

It is a 60 gallon


----------



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

*Angelfish with others*

I need to find fish that work with angelfish. I dont want them to fin nip and they can't be too small that the angels will eat them. Anyone have suggestions?

Edit: I moved this post into this thread since the topic is the same. Please keep a issue, and all it's ramifications, in one thread. It makes it much easier for other members to respond when they see all that has been suggested, and you will get a better response. Byron.


----------



## Marbellohsdad (Jun 4, 2013)

cichlids- Bolivan rams, flag acaras, and Apistrograma cacatuides, festiums although in a 60 the festiums might be cramped they get bigger then angels.

Tetras- Rummy nose, black, bleeding heart, in addiction to the ones above stated. 

Catfish, striped rapshel, corys warm water, sliver dollars,. if you got fake plants. plecos of various types.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Most of what has been suggested will work, with some reservations.

Generally speaking, angelfish will consider the linear small fish as food, especially as the angels mature. Linear means fish that are pencil or torpedo shaped, like neons. Rounder or disk-shaped tetra like those in the Rosy clade of Hyphessobrycon (more in shape like the angels, only smaller and without extended fins) tend to be good tankmates. One does have to be careful of nippers, however, as we noted in another thread about the Bleeding Hearts.

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> I am getting angelfish and are red wag platies and mollies compatible with the angelfish?


 
Yes, but with reservations. First, livebearers need basic harder water than angelfish prefer. However, the tank-raised angels you buy in stores are more adaptable so long as extremes are avoided.

Molly absolutely must have harder water, so depending what you water parameters are, mollies might not be wise.

Byron.

This thread is very close to the other two, dealing with fish in with angelfish. It is better to keep this topic together in one thread, so I'm moving this one over too. B.


----------



## ameliarose82 (Feb 1, 2013)

truman said:


> I have a question. I know angelfish do best in single species aquariums but I really want some other fish with them. So far it looks like I m going to get cory catfish but do you know any other types?
> Thanks


We had one anglefish in our 30gal until we got our 55gal and we moved it over and have gotten 2 more since then. Our anglefish had a little problem with our catfish at first but after a few days they were fine. Since then we have had them with our black skirt tetras, red eye tetras, mollies and plattys and clown loaches. We have not had any problems except for the tiger barbs that we had to return to the pet store. I know a lot of people would not advise many other fish but we had really good luck with our serpae tetras in with our angelfish and they are known to be fin nippers too. I love our angelfish though and we are very soon getting another tank to get so we can have more together. 

I would say research some more on the fish profiles provided here and if your pet store had a knowledgeable owner or worker, talk to them as well. And make sure you have time to watch your fish interacting and that your fish store will take them back if for some reason they don't work out.

If this is a new tank though you need to set it up and cycle it first. We didn't get our anglefish right away, we started with the tetras to help cycle it. Then we added our catfish and only a month or longer later we started adding anglefish to our tank. I think it makes a difference too in territory issues with the fish which ones you add first, so you may want to think about that too. We are learning a lot as we go, I'm just sharing my experience, I'm no expert my any means. At least you are trying to work out as much as you can before you get started.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

How about 3 bala sharks, 5 tiger barbs and 1 African featherfin catfish? I've always wanted angelfish , I found some platinum angels today but not sure if the tigers would stress them . They are in a 55 gallon tank


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Bigdawg355 said:


> How about 3 bala sharks, 5 tiger barbs and 1 African featherfin catfish? I've always wanted angelfish , I found some platinum angels today but not sure if the tigers would stress them . They are in a 55 gallon tank


You may want to start your own thread so that advice given to you is not complicating Truman's own questions and thread.

That being said - the 55 gallon is woefully inadequate for three bala sharks and the tiger barbs would have a field day with your angel's fins.


----------



## possibility (Jun 25, 2013)

Watch out for the little tetras! Angels don't stay small. I have a feeling that in a tank with mature angels black neons would not fare well. Tiger barbs would also be a mess. The angelfish wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah the guy at the store told me the balas would be fine in the 55 gallon but after further research found he was wrong I have arranged for them to go to a new home already, the guy that gave me the wrong info was a dog trainer and knows absolutely nothing about fish. I was afraid of the tigers bugging the angels so I figured I'd do some research and find out first. I'm fairly new to this so figured I'd just ask. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Bigdawg355 said:


> Yeah the guy at the store told me the balas would be fine in the 55 gallon but after further research found he was wrong I have arranged for them to go to a new home already, the guy that gave me the wrong info was a dog trainer and knows absolutely nothing about fish. I was afraid of the tigers bugging the angels so I figured I'd do some research and find out first. I'm fairly new to this so figured I'd just ask. Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ask, don't hesitate to ask. Many of us here want you to be successful, and we will offer any advice we can to that end. We also care deeply about fish  and want yours to be healthy and happy, like ours are.

I think others have give you the best advice, so I've nothing to add. Except that it is best as Ziva suggested to post new questions in a new thread. You usually will get more responses when it is not hidden in an existing thread.

Byron.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

I found this forum after I got the balas but I will do that thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hell Truman,
I keep (4)angel fish and (3)pearl groumis * with (3)giant danios * in a 40 or 50 gal aquarium without live plants and have not observed any inter species aggression at all even though most will say the species would have problems together. I should note that all fish were purchased and raised together in the same tank. When the water critters came to live with me they were very small angelfish about the size of a dime, pearls the size of quarters. The angels of course have intra species aggression maintaining the shoal and when one species becomes amours the other species also go horndog on me. It’s a lot of work to stop reproduction.

I don’t monitor water prams and the ph about a year ago was ok in the 7’s and I checked ammonia about six months ago and the reading was 0pmm 

*The fish profiles are so screwy I can’t check the spelling because I don’t know the scientific name to look it up. Thanks for updating the fish profiles from usable to I have to go somewhere else to find out about the needs of my fish because I don’t know or wish to know a fish’s scientific name.

pop


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

pop said:


> *The fish profiles are so screwy I can’t check the spelling because I don’t know the scientific name to look it up. Thanks for updating the fish profiles from usable to I have to go somewhere else to find out about the needs of my fish because I don’t know or wish to know a fish’s scientific name.


There are ways to seartch by common name, for those fish that have a common name (not all do). If you know the gourami are anabantids (and you should), run the cursor down the list of species threads and it will highlight the common name(s). Another method is to use the Advanced Search function, type in "gourami" and confine the search to the anabantids, or the freshwater profiles if you didn't know anabantids, and it will list every profile with "gourami" in it. It is pretty easy to find fish this way.

All sites that have relevant data use scientific names. It would be nice to have common names as easily as we did previously, I agree, but that is not possible with our software and I can't do anything about that. There has to be an orderly classification of the fish profiles, and doing it alphabetically by scientific name is the only method that is workable and it makes sense. For more explanation, check my response in this thread on the topic:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...dback/fish-profiles-not-user-friendly-215850/


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Byron:
I think you are right that I could have searched the site as you pointed out but that is adding more work to get the information. I don’t understand why you all desire to make everything more complicated. I read your source code and have to say you all are not using all the possible features of XHTML 1.0. why not use java script’s mouseover to render both an image of the critter and provide the common name on a mouse roll over of the scientific name?? your admin or web developer can do it in a few minutes. Of course you could use css3 which is supported by most new browsers to bring common name visible on mouse over and then fade it to keep current rendering. There are many options besides searching which provides the page stickiness and increased usability. 
I have thoughts about the form design of fish profiles but I am sure you are not interested due to concept ownership.
  
Have you considered developing a slide show for new members who are new to the hobby explaining such notions as cycling, water changes, stocking ect. it might be better than a new forum that separates them from other more knowledgeable folks like yourself.
pop


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

pop said:


> Hey Byron:
> I think you are right that I could have searched the site as you pointed out but that is adding more work to get the information. I don’t understand why you all desire to make everything more complicated. I read your source code and have to say you all are not using all the possible features of XHTML 1.0. why not use java script’s mouseover to render both an image of the critter and provide the common name on a mouse roll over of the scientific name?? your admin or web developer can do it in a few minutes. Of course you could use css3 which is supported by most new browsers to bring common name visible on mouse over and then fade it to keep current rendering. There are many options besides searching which provides the page stickiness and increased usability.
> I have thoughts about the form design of fish profiles but I am sure you are not interested due to concept ownership.
> 
> ...


Both these issues are well worth considering. Would you be willing to make a post in the Suggestions section, here: TFK.com Suggestions and Feedback

I would keep the issues separate, so one post on the first paragraph above, and a second post on the second paragraph.


----------

